# Wanted: Graphics expert or team



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

First of all we cannot pay you. However, we could use some of your volunteered time and expertise to make Avatars, signature banners, post icons for MMAforum.com!

Guests, feel free to take advantage of this if you wish!

We need logo avatars, player avatars, even avatars that may be made just for MMAforum.com! Something unique!

As for the demensions needed for each graphic image please contact me via pm for the specifics

We could also use your expertise throughout the network! For a list of forums where a GFX expert or GFX team is needed, contact me via pm


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm not really that good but i will help out if needed..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm down for this. Me and NikosCC already make signatures. 

But isn't Trey already doing custom avatars?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't do anything for money, but I should! Enough people do. I'd like to lend a hand where I can. I don't want too much work as I'm not up to that, but I would like to help.


----------

